# Checking in



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi everyone. Great site, keep it up!

We bought our 21rs in may after almost killing ourselves towing a 28 foot coachmen with our yukon. Waaaay too much trailer for our truck. The 21rs is a really great match.

I own a custom cabinet/millwork/finishing shop with my brother, we're in our 11th year in business. My wife is a social worker just getting back into the workforce after staying home with our daughters who are 10 and starting 5th grade (yes twins). She's gone back to work to chip in to make the trailer payment and pay for camping trips. 15 years ago when we got married, you would never have thought she would be a camper, our friends at first said "Chris camps? no way" but she loves it. She started out very apprehensive but now we're all into it and chip in to help so everyone has fun. We started camping last year when we bought our first trailer and have more and more fun each time out. I grew up camping in a volkswagen camper but haven't camped in twenty years. It's the best thing we've done for ourselves as a family.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum camping479, theres nothing like camping we always have a good time when we go out on a trip. Great stress relief...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad to see you back in the camping world. Welcome back!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Feels like I never stopped camping. A weekend away feels like a vacation, we come home refreshed and ready to go. My parents are retired now and live in las vegas, they go out all year round out there in their class c, nice.

NDjollymon,
Winterizing already? that's depressing, we've got another month or so to go before I have to think about that. I did install a winterizing bypass valve on the water pump this past weekend though so it is coming.


----------

